
Samsung Galaxy Beam review: stay for the projector, but nothing more - redDragon
http://www.engadget.com/2012/11/10/samsung-galaxy-beam-review/
======
UnoriginalGuy
> The firmware isn't going to help convince you to purchase a Galaxy Beam
> either, since it's running Android 2.3 Gingerbread.

Why Samsung why?

Software and a cheaper device seem to be the biggest problems here. I mean it
is a little niche but this project has really been given a lot of
disadvantages that have nothing to do with the projector.

If they took a Galaxy SIII for example and added on the projector, I would be
interested in it. I mean I would have to see how big it was and how much it
weighed in that configuration but it has potential as a concept.

~~~
suhastech
Clearly, Samsung is testing the market.

------
THE_PUN_STOPS
Not a shocking verdict. Honestly I'm shocked that it's as well constructed as
it is, considering its niche. However, I do disagree with this line:

>There is no logical reason this phone should be running Gingerbread.

There's an entirely logical reason. The kernel extensions and related drivers
for that projector aren't exactly rolled into the android open source project.
Samsung has had more pressing priorities to keep track of (The GS3, Note 2,
10.1 Note, and all of the Windows 8 shenanigans) rather than porting the
likely overly complex proprietary modules and such required to make the
projector work on 4.1 on this niche, low-volume device.

------
neya
Had this been by Apple, it would now be called "Revolutionary", irrespective
of the hardware specs - Sad state of tech journalism. Because, I honestly
think that a projector inside a phone is _actually_ revolutionary. Remembered,
the iPhone 5 was rumored to have this and ended up with a few inches of extra
screen and a new processor, and now this Samsung phone actually has this.
Bravo Samsung, for _actually_ being innovative and not just on marketing
terms!

~~~
avolcano
Are we to applaud innovation for the sake of innovation, regardless of whether
or not it produces a good product?

Apple made a new phone with a few inches of extra screen and a new processor
because that's what they needed to make their phone better. No reason to start
attaching gimmicks for the sake of being a little different.

~~~
nitrogen
The fact that you probably don't have a use for a projector phone doesn't mean
that nobody does. That's the nice thing about a company that makes more than
one product: you have options. Making fun of, say, a traveling salesman for
liking a projector phone is about like making fun of a construction company
for owning a full-sized truck.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Exactly. A very niche early adopter device. There will be a market for this
device, but its not big enough to interest Apple. As the technology gets more
advanced/cheaper/smaller that could definitely change, but right now its
early.

~~~
Volpe
Apple still make Mac Pros... a very niche product... there are probably more
people into projector phones than mac pros.

I'll be curious if all the Apple fan boy's retract what they say when the
iPhone gets a projector added to it. I suspect they'll argue the: "The market
it ready for it now!" line :P

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Apple makes tons of money on the MBP, even if this business is dwarfed by the
iOS devices they sell.

Who cares? Apple will release what makes them tons of money; that is just how
they work. If they can fit it into a good product, they won't care what Apple
fan boys or Apple haters said in the past, its completely irrelevant to them.

~~~
Volpe
I didn't say MBP, I said Mac Pro (as in their Tower product).

I didn't mean, what will apple think of fan boys or haters. I was questioning
the consistency of view of the fan boys, of course its rather moot, as fan
boys are of course not consistent at the level of discussion, but instead
company.

Apple don't release things that make them tons of money, they market things
that make them tons of money. It was pretty clear the iPod (1st generation)
was not a fantastic product, but Apple marketed the crap out of it, to the
point it would seem like the only option to some people.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Sorry, ya, the tower used to be less niche than it is, the world has moved on
mostly to laptops and the desktop market is stagnant. Even Apple sees no
future there.

The iPod V1 was a great product back then, unless you are reinforcing Cowboy
Neal's position that it was lame compared to a Nomad? Also, Apple spends very
little money on marketing, and that was especially true back then. Apple's
recipe for success has been to package the right technology at the right time
into a package that is very well designed. Those who attribute their success
to fanboyism or marketing are just deluding themselves with bias.

------
patrickgzill
I am a little proud to say, I suggested this in 2005:

"There has to be at least one unique feature. I suggest some sort of
projection display that allows you to project (for maybe 5 seconds at a time)
what is on your screen to any reasonably flat surface like a wall. This would
allow you to show your buddy or boss a document or a picture. An inexpensive
LED bulb or two plus the ability to project 640×480 if that, is all that is
needed."

Comment #6, here: [http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2005/09/23/could-a-
mobile...](http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2005/09/23/could-a-mobile-phone-
be-a-consumers-only-computer/)

~~~
nitrogen
Most things are independently conceived many many times before finally having
an implementation that sticks. TI has been working on the DLP picoprojector
tech that's in this phone for a while, and as I mentioned elsewhere, The
Island (2005) included a scene with a projector phone (I believe Microsoft
consulted for that movie).

~~~
patrickgzill
Too late to edit my post - but I would like to say I do not claim credit for
it, it would be silly of me to do so. Now I have to go rent The Island :-)

~~~
nitrogen
If you aren't familiar with The Island, don't read the synopsis or back cover.
I think that movie was _much_ more entertaining going into it without any
expectations.

------
ChuckMcM
I keep hoping for something like this to be successful. I expect that the
cross over point is at 25 - 50 lumens (I've got a WXShow picoprojector and it
is great camping, not so great anywhere else :-) but there is something to be
said for showing stuff to others 'larger' than the 4" screen on the phone. (or
iPod :-)

------
stcredzero
The way to do this properly would be to have a separate device that also has
WiFi and have a way to stream video to it. The device would have no screen.

~~~
nitrogen
This already exists: first DLNA and later Airplay. Wifi streaming is laggy and
prone to compression artifacts; HDMI, possibly wireless HDMI, would seem to be
a better choice in the long run for such a device.

Of course, if you do a _lot_ of impromptu presentations, there's something to
be said for the convenience of having your projector, phone, and presentations
all in one device.

